# using fascia, backgrounds and scenic dividers



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Make the viewer see what you want them to see...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-YN1U1AI98


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool, thanks for posting that.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice ideas / tips. Thanks for sharing.

TJ


----------

